# 2014 S Works Venge <> Frame issue



## otb4evr (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi all...

I have a 2014 S Works Venge that I picked up last November that has an issue. The metal lining that is bonded to the inside the drive-side dropout is coming off. The frame has around 3500 miles on it. 

The response from the bike shop is that I have to use epoxy and a clamp to put it back on. 

Is this normal?

Thanks for any input. 

Jim


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

You're in luck, Specialized has a lifetime warranty on this frame so take it to your dealer.


----------



## otb4evr (Feb 2, 2003)

Dealer said specialized told him to repair the frame. They will not warranty it...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

otb4evr said:


> The response from the bike shop is that I have to use epoxy and a clamp to put it back on.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> ...


Man...this is the proof that when it comes to warranty claim 90% of the times you have to blame the bike shop for not honoring it. Epoxy and clamp my @ss,don't even ask anymore,have your laywer write them a friendly letter and see what they'll do about it. Specialized would usually cover things like these no question asked.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

otb4evr said:


> Dealer said specialized told him to repair the frame. They will not warranty it...


Yeah, and if you epoxy the frame any warranty you would have had is likely gone. Find a new shop.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

ps : man...clean that poor thing,it's a road bike,not a mountainbike.


----------



## otb4evr (Feb 2, 2003)

otb4evr said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I have a 2014 S Works Venge that I picked up last November that has an issue. The metal lining that is bonded to the inside the drive-side dropout is coming off. The frame has around 3500 miles on it.
> 
> ...


As an update to all...

I called Specialized and spoke with Andy. Repairing the piece is correct. He said this is non-structural and it sounded like they do this often.

When I asked about voiding the warranty, he said they have denied warranty claims for those that have ridden the bike without the aluminum inserts.

I appreciate all the input from everyone.

Jim


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Looks like you are hard on your equipment.


----------



## otb4evr (Feb 2, 2003)

otb4evr said:


> As an update to all...
> 
> I called Specialized and spoke with Andy. Repairing the piece is correct. He said this is non-structural and it sounded like they do this often.
> 
> ...


Final update:

Put several rides on the bike after getting the insert replaced. It sure is nice being back on the Venge. I was forced to ride my Serotta while it was getting fixed. 

Jim


----------



## btownguy (Dec 30, 2014)

otb4evr said:


> Final update:
> 
> Put several rides on the bike after getting the insert replaced. It sure is nice being back on the Venge. I was forced to ride my Serotta while it was getting fixed.
> 
> Jim


Did you have any further issue/update on this? I have a 2015 Venge (not Vias) and I had the exact same problem as you. Mine has fallen out 3 times total. LBS fixed it (some epoxy or bonding) the first 2 times. It just fell out again. Always happens when I change wheels which I do often (ride a different wheel on the indoor trainer).


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

btownguy said:


> Did you have any further issue/update on this? I have a 2015 Venge (not Vias) and I had the exact same problem as you. Mine has fallen out 3 times total. LBS fixed it (some epoxy or bonding) the first 2 times. It just fell out again. Always happens when I change wheels which I do often (ride a different wheel on the indoor trainer).


Sounds like they aren't doing it right. The two surfaces need to be clean and free of contamination. I would sand them (the carbon side a light scuff sand with, like, 320 or a fine scotchbrite pad, the metal a little rougher.
Clean with acetone, taking care not to get any on the painted surfaces of the frame.
Use WEST system or a similar high quality 5-to-1. Press it tight enough to make the bond line thin enough that the dimension for wheel is good, but just enough that the surfaces contact each other. A super tight squeeze is for wood glue, epoxy doesn't need that and if you squeeze too hard you could starve the bond line.

If I were being hyper careful I would essentially start to re-sand the metal, THEN apply the epoxy, kind of sanding it in. We do that with alloy so there's no time for it to oxidize once exposed, but that isn't really an issue with stainless.
The main thing though that they're probably not doing is getting the mating surfaces proper clean, which could be anything... i.e. free of contaminants such as bad old glue, any oils etc. You can't just open it, dab in epoxy and close it again.


----------



## bj.bonnette (Jul 16, 2011)

My 2012 frame just started separating a month or so ago, likely happened from a pit wheel change during a race, mine got bend a hair. I straitened it back out and I am just careful when swapping wheels. If mine continues to come off I will take it all the way off and fix it. My concern is that if I try and pull it the rest of the way off it will mess up the carbon bellow.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey, me too.

2014 venge. The insert started falling off about a year ago. I epoxied it countless times (10 or more). At some point, the piece broke in half. So, I was reattaching two pieces. FWIW, I cleaned the frame and metal with various solvents, roughed them with sandpaper. I used various otc epoxies. I was going to try marine epoxy.

But, 3 weeks ago the piece fell off during a ride. So, I filled the void with jb weld. That seems to be holding up better than reattaching the metal thing. 

This issue will likely prevent me from buying another specialized.

I think the issue is related to how the wheel enters the dropout. My venge is the biggest pita rear wheel I have experienced. That is based on owning an old klein with the rear entry dropout and having worked in a tri shop for three years. Most TT bikes are easier than the venge.


----------

